

"An interesting feature called incompatibility" - Bill Gates re: NeXT - epaga
https://kindle.amazon.com/post/GMRIOF4DS8UP

======
lucisferre
Microsoft wouldn't know anything about incompatibility.

------
melling
Funny, everyone who has an iPhone has the NeXT OS.

Steve started over with Unix before Linux even existed, and made it a great
system for anyone to use.

